# Pontoon Question



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm about 6'5" and 290. I'd like to get a pontoon boat that I can also put a trolling motor on. Any suggestions on where to look for a good one?

Andy


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You might try this one....[attachment=1:1unzaxvb]Da%20Party%20Barge.jpg[/attachment:1unzaxvb]

I think the dual bladder Fish Cat would work for you...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> You might try this one....[attachment=1:2e8oggut]Da%20Party%20Barge.jpg[/attachment:2e8oggut]
> 
> I think the dual bladder Fish Cat would work for you...


Jeez .45...................... Did you read the part were his height and weight was. :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> [quote=".45":23pdyyi6]You might try this one....[attachment=1:23pdyyi6]Da%20Party%20Barge.jpg[/attachment:23pdyyi6]
> 
> I think the dual bladder Fish Cat would work for you...


Jeez .45...................... Did you read the part were his height and weight was. :roll: :mrgreen:[/quote:23pdyyi6]

It's the same thing I use, and I'm a big guy !!!

With....a battery, three fishing pole's, 2 case's of beer, winter and rain coat's, a bucket of chicken ( of course ) and a ca-boy hat !! It will be fine !!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

All that on that tiny little pon-toony thing.......... :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> All that on that tiny little pon-toony thing.......... :shock: :mrgreen:


I'm too crowded on mine to catch any fish !! :shock:

I think it will work for him, I'm not sure of weight cap. on those. With the motor and battery and fishing junk along with my massive 175 lbs. So, I'm hitting about 325 lbs. total......I think he'll be okay, I've seen bigger guy's on smaller pontoons, and they came back alive....


----------



## utahjack (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a pontoon and tried to put a battery and motor on it,
and I found it was to much with myself and gear.
So I found an alternative so I could use the motor and 
not worry about the extra weight. 
This holds the battery and Motor so you don't 
have to have them on the back of the pontoon.http://www1.shopzilla.com/8N--BW_Sports_Float_Power_-_cat_id--12180101__nwylf--__oid--442620759here is a link


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

The first one looks great........But I'll take a look at the fish cat. I might have to bring the extra tube for lunch though :lol:


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have the Sportswarehouse 8ft Pontoon that they sell. I am 6'6" and weigh 270 ( :shock: ). I have not had any problems with my boat, I don't use a motor but my toon could handle one no problem.

Mark


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

.45, You made me laugh a lot. You so funny.

Thanks.


----------



## catch&release (Nov 8, 2007)

The max weight they say on that 9ft dual pontoon fish cat outcast is 400lbs. I have one and i am only 6ft 230lbs and dont have any problems even sitting on one side of the boat with my feet hanging over the side and not sitting in the seat. Its very stable.


----------

